

Why aren't Facebook friend groups generated via algorithm? - eykanal


======
mooism2
For the use case "I want to share this, but only with people I've already told
about X", what algorithm could possibly generate that group?

~~~
tinman
Maybe not for this case in particular, but I could see a close group of
friends as being a graph that is fully connected, where each person talks to
everyone else sufficiently.

